# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  Heiden Artist Plus A model mandolin

## Darwin Gaston

The Brown truck finally showed up today.  

I took delivery of a new 2020 Heiden Artist plus A model mandolin.  It has an Old Red Spruce top with Sugar Maple back and sides with Wheat sheave inlay on the headstock, Black/White bindings on headstock, fretboard, top and back.

----------

Al Trujillo, 

Denman John, 

Don Grieser, 

EvanElk, 

Frankdolin, 

Gunnar, 

josh a, 

Paul Kotapish, 

Paul Statman, 

Scot Thayer, 

sgarrity, 

Steve-o

----------


## Russ Jordan

Congratulations!

----------

Darwin Gaston

----------


## Darwin Gaston

Here are a couple more pictures of my Heiden Artist plus A model.  It's just off the bench, but it already has incredible power and volume and that Heiden tone.  It's an incredibly well-made instrument.  Believe me it sounds as good as it looks.

----------

Denman John, 

Don Grieser, 

Gary Alter, 

GrooverMcTube, 

Gunnar, 

Paul Statman, 

Scot Thayer, 

Steve-o

----------


## Louise NM

Beautiful wood on the back.

----------

Darwin Gaston

----------


## Pittsburgh Bill

Congratulations and Happy Pick'n ! 
Looks like you have the toys to end MAS.

----------


## Don Grieser

Congratulations, Darwin! That's a spectacular mandolin. Nothing like a Heiden. Could be a twin to my A-54 except mine has different binding and the older headstock shape--same coloring and same inlay, though. Beautiful! Enjoy!

----------


## Darwin Gaston

Thanks Don!!  
I just cant believe how great the Heiden mandolin sounds like you said they are spectacular.  The number on my is #99...

----------


## Darwin Gaston

> Congratulations and Happy Pick'n ! 
> Looks like you have the toys to end MAS.


Thanks Bill,
My wife asked me how many mandolins do I need and I said just one more!! 😂

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Glassweb

Nice looking instrument. I prefer this "traditional" headstock shape to the simplified version he usually goes with on his A-style mandolins.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## sgarrity

No secret that I'm a Heiden fanboy but damn, that's beautiful!  :Grin:  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Bill Bradshaw

I like em too! F5 #45 for me keeps me happy.  Your new A5 will do the same for you I bet. Cheers.

----------


## Darwin Gaston

> No secret that I'm a Heiden fanboy but damn, that's beautiful!


Shaun,

After getting this Heiden Artist plus A model mandolin I can see why your a Heiden fanboy!

Like all Mandolin Cafe member we all have had a number of mandolins pass through our hands over the years.  Well this one is a keeper from day one!!

----------


## Michael Romkey

Nice. Congrats.

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

> 


Beautiful instrument! 

Looks like a truss-rod cover.?. Don't see any screws. Just wondering if the new Heidens are adjustable?

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Don Grieser

The truss rod covers are friction fit. I've never had mine off because I've never needed to adjust the truss rod. One thing that doesn't get mentioned is Heiden's setups. They play like a dream. His setups are the best I've ever played or owned and I'ved owned almost as many as Shaun.  :Grin:

----------

doc holiday, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Gary Alter, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Randi Gormley

what a lovely thing! congrats!

----------


## KrittMoore

Michael has done it again! He surely knows the recipe for an amazing mandolin.

----------


## Mark Seale

That's a beautiful instrument!  I do like the more traditional A style headstock as well, that's what's on mine #92.  I'm not super familiar with the model distinctions for Heiden.  What is an Artist Plus?

----------


## Gary Alter

Here's my 2011 Heiden Artist Plus, Michael is truly a master luthier. One serial number away from Don's.

----------

Darwin Gaston, 

Don Grieser, 

EvanElk, 

Gunnar, 

sgarrity

----------


## EvanElk

Welcome to the club Darwin.  A Heiden mandolin is a special thing

----------

Darwin Gaston, 

Don Grieser

----------


## KrittMoore

> Here's my 2011 Heiden Artist Plus, Michael is truly a master luthier. One serial number away from Don's.


Gary, that top has got to be one of the finest looking I’ve ever seen.

----------

Darwin Gaston, 

Don Grieser, 

Gary Alter

----------


## EvanElk

...and you guys have probably already seen it, but there's a really nicely written article about Michael Heiden's career as a builder in the latest Fretboard Journal...some nice photography too

----------


## Darwin Gaston

> Welcome to the club Darwin.  A Heiden mandolin is a special thing


Evan, I want to thank you and Don both for talking me into getting a Heiden mandolin!  After getting one I must say they are worth the money the sound and craftsmanship is unbelievable!!  If someone is thinking about getting one just do it you will be glad you did......

----------

Don Grieser

----------


## Mark Seale

Since this has turned into a Heiden appreciation thread, I'll submit these of #92:

----------

Darwin Gaston, 

Denman John, 

Don Grieser, 

EvanElk, 

Gary Alter, 

KrittMoore, 

Michael Romkey, 

Paul Statman, 

Steve-o

----------


## KrittMoore

That’s beautiful Mark! I like that last one :Smile:  let’s keep them coming!

----------


## Darwin Gaston

Mark,

That’s a great ideal about a Heiden appreciation thread.......

I really like the photo of the back of your Heiden mandolin!

I would love to see more pictures of everyone’s Heiden mandolins (A, F and Octave models along with their Serial #) keep them coming!!

----------


## Josh Levine

What are you all trying to do to my marriage?

----------


## Gary Alter

As long as we're in a sharing mood, here's one we don't see very often a 2016 Heiden A Oval A-81

----------

Cary Fagan, 

Darwin Gaston, 

Denman John, 

Don Grieser, 

KrittMoore, 

Mark Seale, 

Paul Statman, 

Steve-o

----------


## KrittMoore

Gary, is that your oval Heiden? I believe he’s only made 3 of those. Love the burst.

----------


## Jim Roberts

Beautiful mandolin! 

[QUOTE=Mark Seale;1796869]Since this has turned into a Heiden appreciation thread, I'll submit these of #92:

----------


## Don Grieser

I recently shot some new pics of my Heiden A-54 so I'll add them here. I started the "In Praise of Michael Heiden" thread that Shaun bumped when I first got it 6 years ago. Even better today. Mine's a bit more burgundy than brown.

----------

Darwin Gaston, 

Denman John, 

EvanElk, 

Gary Alter, 

Gunnar, 

Mark Seale, 

Paul Statman, 

pheffernan

----------


## Gary Alter

Yes it's mine, I had been looking for the 'right' oval hole mandolin for awhile and this one showed up used on TME's website and I bought it. It's a wonderful combination of vintage oval hole tone and the sweetness/complexity of Michael's mandolins. It's kind of unique in the way it's constructed, it has tone bars, red spruce top and a sugar maple back. Michael used a short neck (vintage style) neck so I guess it's a hybrid of sorts but it definitely works. A great instrument!

----------

Denman John

----------


## pheffernan

> I recently shot some new pics of my Heiden A-54 so I'll add them here. I started the "In Praise of Michael Heiden" thread that Shaun bumped when I first got it 6 years ago. Even better today. Mine's a bit more burgundy than brown.


When updating your will, remember that there are two “f’s” in “Heffernan.”

----------


## Mark Seale

> I recently shot some new pics of my Heiden A-54 so I'll add them here. I started the "In Praise of Michael Heiden" thread that Shaun bumped when I first got it 6 years ago. Even better today. Mine's a bit more burgundy than brown.


You've had the same mandolin for 6 years?  Is that a record?   :Laughing:

----------

Don Grieser, 

John Soper, 

pheffernan, 

sgarrity

----------


## Don Grieser

> when updating your will, remember that there are two “f’s” in “heffernan.”


lol

----------


## sgarrity

Once the world is back to normal we should plan a Heidenfest somewhere.

----------

Don Grieser, 

EvanElk

----------


## Paul Kotapish

Very handsome. Heiden does beautiful work, and the few I've played have been wonderful instruments.

----------


## Mandobar

I just restrung my A5.  I am glad I bought when I did.  

So, who's going to buy the two point at mandomutt? LOL.

----------


## Gary Alter

I played the two point that’s at Mandomutt when I was at the Swannanoa Gathering a few years ago, it belonged to a friend of mine, it’s an exceptional sounding mandolin.

----------


## pheffernan

> I played the two point that’s at Mandomutt when I was at the Swannanoa Gathering a few years ago, it belonged to a friend of mine, it’s an exceptional sounding mandolin.


I was wondering if it belonged to the late Phil Goodson. Looking at it makes me sad.

----------


## Gary Alter

Yeah, the Heiden two point was Phil’s mandolin. I think that Phil would be pleased to know that someone from the Cafe community had it and was going to continue to find more tunes in it. Phil had a number of fine mandolins which he sold off as he became ill but in my last conversation with him he said he was going to hold onto that Heiden as long as he was still able play.

----------

Cary Fagan, 

Don Grieser, 

Jim Roberts, 

pheffernan

----------


## Jim Roberts

That 2-point looks incredible and I’m guessing the tone matches the cool vibe.  Michael’s work is among the best and his set-up is always perfect.  Interesting that the nut material on the two-point looks out of the Heiden “ordinary” and also I don’t see a truss rod cover.

----------


## Gary Alter

Jim, I remember asking Phil about the nut and don't remember if it's ebony or the Delrin material that Mike Kemnitzer sometimes uses. There were probably at least a couple of previous owners so it's possible the nut was not original.

----------

Jim Roberts

----------


## Dave_W

If Michael did the nut, it could very well be "Tusq", which is man-made ivory substitute.  I have it on #A97.

----------

Jim Roberts

----------


## KrittMoore

Not mine, but I did have the privilege of picking it up for Evan Elkin from Michael’s shop last year. One of the the most resonant and fun instruments I’ve ever played.

----------

Darwin Gaston, 

EvanElk, 

Gary Alter, 

Gunnar, 

Steve-o, 

William Smith

----------


## EvanElk

> Not mine, but I did have the privilege of picking it up for Evan Elkin from Michael’s shop last year. One of the the most resonant and fun instruments I’ve ever played.


I had a mental lapse and stupidly let that one go....it was an incredible instrument

----------

Gunnar, 

Johnny60

----------


## Aaron Woods

Beautiful mandolin. Congrats. I have A-16 which was the first varnish A model. I can say in the 20 years Ive owned her all the positive attributes I love have increased. Prepare to grow old with that mandolin by your side...

----------


## Darwin Gaston

> Not mine, but I did have the privilege of picking it up for Evan Elkin from Michael’s shop last year. One of the the most resonant and fun instruments I’ve ever played.


The wood on that instrument is breath taking.  OMG!!!   I'm sure it sounded just as good as it looks.....

----------


## Mandobar

Has anyone played the F5 that Michael has on his website as available?

----------


## EvanElk

> Has anyone played the F5 that Michael has on his website as available?


Mary, I played it at Wintergrass.  Phenomenal instrument.  I hung out with Mr. Heiden and got to play that F5 and the Heritage F5 Kritt bought and both mandolins were amazing...powerful...so touch responsive and sound so good.  I brought my very broken-in 2015 F Artist for Michael see again after 5 years...and I had just done a recording session with Isaac Eicher so I had gotten to play his amazing Heiden F and these two new ones were every bit as good right off the bench

----------


## Mandobar

Thanks, Evan!

----------


## Don Grieser

That A5 in the classifieds didn't last very long.

----------


## Mandobar

> That A5 in the classifieds didn't last very long.


Neither did the A5 that was at Carters a few weeks back.

----------


## Mark Seale

> That A5 in the classifieds didn't last very long.


It was a very good price.  It didn't have the cosmetic details of the Artist models, but it had all of the sound.

----------


## Frankdolin

Pretty Sweet Darwin! Congrats! :Mandosmiley:

----------

Darwin Gaston

----------


## Eric Hanson

That A5 was a pretty amazing instrument.  (The one in the classifieds from Tyler White)
INCREDIBLY responsive to the lightest touch. Amazingly light. And a powerful and rich tone.  Beautifully shaped neck making it very easy to fret. 
Whoever bought this one is sure to be pleased for a very long time.  I would love to hear their impressions.  
Congrats to them!

----------


## pheffernan

> That A5 was a pretty amazing instrument.  (The one in the classifieds from Tyler White)
> INCREDIBLY responsive to the lightest touch. Amazingly light. And a powerful and rich tone.  Beautifully shaped neck making it very easy to fret. 
> Whoever bought this one is sure to be pleased for a very long time.  I would love to hear their impressions.  
> Congrats to them!


That one was a 2001, correct? Are there any years or periods in Michael's long building career that are more or less desirable?

----------


## KrittMoore

Over the past six years I’ve taken some photos on my visits to Michael’s shop. Here are just a few of them. Figured anyone that likes Michael’s instruments would enjoy them!

----------

Cary Fagan, 

Darwin Gaston, 

Dave_W, 

Denman John, 

Don Grieser, 

EvanElk, 

Gary Alter, 

Gunnar, 

josh a, 

Northwest Steve, 

pops1, 

Scot Thayer, 

sgarrity, 

Steve-o

----------


## Darwin Gaston

Thanks Kritt, for sharing those wonder photos of Michaels shop!  After seeing those photos I would be in real trouble if I lived that close to Michaels shop.  

Visiting his shop would be like a little kid going into a candy store I want I want I want I want.....

----------


## Don Grieser

> That one was a 2001, correct? Are there any years or periods in Michael's long building career that are more or less desirable?


Mine is a 2010. I've owned an older one that was every bit its equal if not better and a newer one that I thought was exceptional. I think Shaun's is an older one as I remember, and he's held on to that one which says a lot. I stuck with the 2010 because the neck was perfect for me.

----------

pheffernan

----------


## sgarrity

Mine is from 2006. Ive had it since 07 or 08. My friend had an 04 I believe that turned me onto Heidens. All excellent instruments. I dont see myself ever selling mine. Its been there through a lot of significant life events, played it at both grandparents funerals, playing it at a friends wedding soon. Im afraid its stuck with me!

A recent video of it:

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Darwin Gaston, 

Don Grieser, 

EvanElk, 

Gary Alter, 

Glassweb, 

Jill McAuley, 

josh a, 

Michael Manley, 

pheffernan, 

Scot Thayer, 

yankees1

----------


## EvanElk

> Mine is from 2006. I’ve had it since ‘07 or ‘08. My friend had an ‘04 I believe that turned me onto Heidens. All excellent instruments. I don’t see myself ever selling mine. It’s been there through a lot of significant life events, played it at both grandparents funerals, playing it at a friends wedding soon. I’m afraid it’s stuck with me!
> 
> A recent video of it:


Shaun, your Heiden sounds great!  Nice playing too. What's the tune?

----------

sgarrity

----------


## Don Grieser

Sounds wonderful, Shaun. Evan: A Place In The Heart

----------

EvanElk

----------


## KrittMoore

Shaun, sounds great man!

----------


## EvanElk

This thing jumped the fence and joined the herd.  I believe it's the only A style Heritage to leave his shop

----------

Chris Gray, 

Darwin Gaston, 

Don Grieser, 

Gary Alter, 

Mark Seale, 

pheffernan, 

sgarrity

----------


## yankees1

> Shaun, your Heiden sounds great!  Nice playing too. What's the tune?


 Shaun, You need to check out a Girouard and you would discard that Heiden in the Classified section !  :Smile:

----------


## Mark Seale

> This thing jumped the fence and joined the herd.  I believe it's the only A style Heritage to leave his shop


Congrats EvanElk!

----------

EvanElk

----------


## Mark Seale

> Shaun, You need to check out a Girouard and you would discard that Heiden in the Classified section !


Legitimate question, you own at least one Ellis, but your responses are often about Girouard and trying them over everything else. Do you choose the Girouard over your Ellis or is there another game afoot?

----------


## EvanElk

> Congrats EvanElk!


Thanks Mark.  It was a lucky turn of events - I was not in the hunt, but it was offered to me in a trade.  It's really a fantastic instrument.  I haven't met a Heiden that isn't...

----------

Mark Seale

----------


## yankees1

> Legitimate question, you own at least one Ellis, but your responses are often about Girouard and trying them over everything else. Do you choose the Girouard over your Ellis or is there another game afoot?


Ellis F5 and A 5 ! Girouard A Oval and Girouard F4 . Workmanship wise Girouard is second to none and I have seen examples from almost all top makers ! Sound is very subjective but Max Girouard builds a great oval sound TO MY EARS ! But, my post was more just kidding Shaun ! I did buy a Heiden once but returned it as I didn’t care for the sound !

----------


## Don Grieser

Congrats, Evan. Would love to play that beautiful Heiden.

----------

EvanElk

----------


## sgarrity

Nice score Evan!  Would be interesting to hear the A5 and the F5 compared. A buddy has a Heritage that is the deepest, darkest mandolin I’ve ever heard. Truly a unique beast. 

I encouraged yankees1 to get an A5 a few years back and it wasn’t a fit.  Now he keeps encouraging me to get a Girouard. All in good fun I believe. Mine ain’t going anywhere. If you ever see it for sale I’ve either just bought a Loar or am down to my last penny!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Darwin Gaston

> This thing jumped the fence and joined the herd.  I believe it's the only A style Heritage to leave his shop


Congratulations Evan on getting a beautiful Heiden A5 to go along with your Heiden F Artist!!  I’m sure it sounds as good as it looks......   

I agree with Shaun it would be interesting to hear the A5 and the F5 compared.

----------


## EvanElk

> Nice score Evan!  Would be interesting to hear the A5 and the F5 compared. A buddy has a Heritage that is the deepest, darkest mandolin I’ve ever heard. Truly a unique beast. 
> 
> I encouraged yankees1 to get an A5 a few years back and it wasn’t a fit.  Now he keeps encouraging me to get a Girouard. All in good fun I believe. Mine ain’t going anywhere. If you ever see it for sale I’ve either just bought a Loar or am down to my last penny!


I will post a comparison video.  I'll be interested in your impressions

----------

Gary Alter

----------


## yankees1

> Nice score Evan!  Would be interesting to hear the A5 and the F5 compared. A buddy has a Heritage that is the deepest, darkest mandolin I’ve ever heard. Truly a unique beast.  sure your Heiden is a great one
> 
> I encouraged yankees1 to get an A5 a few years back and it wasn’t a fit.  Now he keeps encouraging me to get a Girouard. All in good fun I believe. Mine ain’t going anywhere. If you ever see it for sale I’ve either just bought a Loar or am down to my last penny!


Just for fun Shaun !!  :Smile:  I'm sure your Heiden is a great one as well as your playing ! But I am serious on the merits of a Girouard !  :Smile:

----------

sgarrity

----------


## EvanElk

The 2009 A Heritage and 2015 F Artist.  It's an iphone video so the sound quality is what it is.  And my playing is what it is:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=marN...ature=youtu.be

----------

Darwin Gaston, 

Denman John, 

Don Grieser, 

Gary Alter, 

geechee, 

sgarrity

----------


## pheffernan

Embedded for convenience:

----------

Darwin Gaston, 

Denman John, 

Don Grieser, 

EvanElk, 

josh a, 

Mark Seale

----------


## Darwin Gaston

> The 2009 A Heritage and 2015 F Artist.  It's an iphone video so the sound quality is what it is.  And my playing is what it is:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=marN...ature=youtu.be


First I want to say thanks Evan for taking the time to video your 2009 Heiden Heritage A and your 2015 Heiden F Artist mandolins. Both of the Heiden mandolins really sound great and they are both keepers!!!  If you every get a weak moment for some crazy reason and decide to sell that Heiden F let me know because that would go really nice with my Heiden A Artist.   :Laughing:   Thanks Again Evan for the comparison..... well done!!!

Thanks also, to pheffernan for embedded the video for our convenience...

----------

EvanElk

----------


## Josh Levine

They both sound really great. Going to have to suit up and have a meeting of the minds so I can play the A.

----------

EvanElk

----------


## EvanElk

> They both sound really great. Going to have to suit up and have a meeting of the minds so I can play the A.


mask up and come on over Josh!

----------


## sgarrity

Two fine mandolins!  Thanks for the video.  :Mandosmiley:

----------

EvanElk

----------


## Don Grieser

They both have the Heiden voice. The A5 has something a little extra--some special sauce to it. Congrats!

----------


## bgpete

Beautiful playing, Shaun, and a fine-sounding instrument.

----------


## Darwin Gaston

Kritt Moore one of our Mandolin Café members wrote a great article in Fretboard Journal #46, pages 50-55 on Michael Heidens 45 years of building world class guitars and mandolins.  As most of you know Michaels current workshop is located in Creston Valley in British Columbia, Canada.  

So I went online the other day and order a Fretboard Journal #46 it was shipped December 4 and it finally arrived today (December 18) but it was worth the wait.  If you dont subscribe to Fretboard Journal and you appreciate Heiden instruments.  I would highly recommend ordering Fretboard Journal #46 online and reading the article on Heiden mandolins.  I want to say thanks Kritt for writing an excellent article and the beautiful photographs in the article.

----------

josh a

----------

